# Cheese?



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366FF">I don't mean cottage cheese or cheese treats. I mean the real thing, extra sharp cheddar cheese. I made the mistake of giving him about 3 tiny chunks of it. After I gave the cheese to him, he was his usual playful self (aside from him staring at me intently as I ate dinner







and then barking when I wouldn't share my vittles with him). Will he be okay? Or should I be worried about the "after effects" of cheese ingestion?</span>


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am not sure. We break off a tiny piece of kraft slices to smoosh around medicine when Rex has to take it. He has never had any reaction.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I also give Pudding a small peice of Kraft singles when giving him medicine. It's worked fine for me, except that Pudding will jump up like crazy, waiting for the "treat"


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Tucker gets a little bit of shredded cheese every now and then and I also have smushed a little piece of sliced cheese around his heartworm pill (until I realized he will actually take it w/o cheese on it,lol) and he has not had any problems. Anytime I get the bag of shredded cheese out he comes running and tries to climb my leg,lol. He loves it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey loves cheese, but he gets sick every time. so I think it is not good for him but a lot of people give cheese. I think it is only Sparkey's problem. I am not giving him any cheese anymore. The tummy noises and throwing up only lasts a day though so not too serious.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am not sure if it is bad or not. I have given Baxter small amounts of shredded cheese before and he loves it. When I get the bag out he comes running like it is his bag of treats!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

PHEW!
okay i feel better now. I was starting to get worried because i kept hearing how bad dairy is for dogs.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby loves cheese, I give him a small piece every now and then and he never suffers any effects from it. His very favorite is the string cheese or sticks and I always buy the non fat ones for us so I don't think there is any harm in him eating it. If it is going to upset him it would probably cause loose poops more than anything or the opposite it could constipate him, but I would say if he has suffered no ill effect it is fine, just don't give too much at one time


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I give Puddy cheese as treats when we are training and he's never been sick. You just have to make sure not to give to much or they will get constipated.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Toby loves the string cheese. I always share with him when I have some.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">I feel so much better now. Thank you.</span>


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

A very good source just told me that cheese are good for them! Cottage cheese, regular cheese...


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Jinx loves... and I do mean







cheese. He will do anything for cheese. Sit, stay, rollover (okay, i'm exaggerating but you get the point)







</span>


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Sparkey loves cheese, but he gets sick every time. so I think it is not good for him but a lot of people give cheese. I think it is only Sparkey's problem. I am not giving him any cheese anymore. The tummy noises and throwing up only lasts a day though so not too serious.[/B]





> PHEW!
> okay i feel better now. I was starting to get worried because i kept hearing how bad dairy is for dogs.[/B]


The reason some people say not to give cheese is because dairy is hard for animals (and humans) to digest. It is the lactose that some doggies are either allergic to or can not process that causes the problems. However, some doggies do not have problems with the dairy products because we give them so little. Sassy loves cheese and I give her little bites and pieces often.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson has recently discovered cheese, and the boy loves it! It's his very very special treat that he only gets when I am trimming the hair around his eyes and cleaning out the hair in his ears- the two things he hates the most.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

<span style="color:#6666CC">Cheese is my secret treat weapon, also known as the "good girl/good-boy extra special grooming treat". Mine go crazy for it, and they get tiny cubes of delicious extra sharp cheddar as a treat. They have never had trouble digesting it. </span>


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> Wilson has recently discovered cheese, and the boy loves it! It's his very very special treat that he only gets when I am trimming the hair around his eyes and cleaning out the hair in his ears- the two things he hates the most.[/B]


<span style="font-family:Georgia">Perfect. I may have to try this method. </span>


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't think that cheese is bad for them because my vet is the one who instructed me to put Bucky's heartworm pill in the middle of a small ball of Velveeta or cream cheese. If it were harmful to them, I don't think the vet would be instructing me to do so. I realize that this is an old thread but I just came across it.

Cheryl


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They love cheese







If you give Alex a choice between a piece of cheese and a piece of meat, he will go for the cheese. But we have to be careful not all cheeses agree with him.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> <span style="color:#3366FF">I don't mean cottage cheese or cheese treats. I mean the real thing, extra sharp cheddar cheese. I made the mistake of giving him about 3 tiny chunks of it. After I gave the cheese to him, he was his usual playful self (aside from him staring at me intently as I ate dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would resist giving your cutie "extra sharp" anymore. There are more reactions to cheese the more sharp it is. Mild Cheddar should be ok though. You don't want to start "headaches", which can happen with "Sharps" or "Blues".

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Thank you melanie. I will keep that in mind</span>.


----------

